# What Type Of Speakers Are Used In Acoustic Amps?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I bought a Belcat 25 Watt acoustic amp and I think the speaker and tweeter need replacing. What type of speakers do these type of amps use? I opened up the amp and the speaker has some numbers stamped on it but nothing identifiable. There is no replacement speakers available from Belcat. Will home stereo speakers work? I wouldn't think electric guitar amp speakers will work...

Thanks


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I would think a full range home stereo speaker would work better than a guitar speaker.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Check on the Traynor site and see if it give specs for the speakers in their acoustic amps. I have a Traynor AM 225 watt and I think it has an 8 and two tweeters. 

Not sure, but I think the big deal with acoustic amps is that the amplifier itself has a broader range than a regular guitar amp and it’s possible that the speakers themselves may not need to be anything more than just ordinary speakers.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

*4. Speaker Types*
The acoustic guitar’s extremely broad frequency spectrum presents a special challenge to loudspeaker designers. Whereas the electric guitar sounds we have come to know and love are partly the product of speakers that are very poor by hi-fi standards, acoustic guitar amplifiers aim to reproduce the entire spectrum evenly.

*Multi-Way Speakers*
To this end, many acoustic amps take the same approach as most hi-fi speakers and PA systems - the signal is split into two or more frequency bands with a separate speaker for each, the typical arrangement involving low, mid and high-frequency units in a single cabinet. As with PA and hi-fi speakers though, there is generally a trade-off between flat response and phase coherence, because each frequency band of the signal must pass through different circuitry, and the variously sized drivers employed each have different response times.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

What size speaker is it?

If it's got a tweeter, does it have a crossover and a way to match the output levels between the woofer and tweeter? Usually it's a high powered pot called an L-pad.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

tomee2 said:


> What size speaker is it?
> 
> If it's got a tweeter, does it have a crossover and a way to match the output levels between the woofer and tweeter? Usually it's a high powered pot called an L-pad.


I never looked that close. All I saw was some connections at the main speaker and wires going directly to the tweeter. I will have to take all the screws out of it again, which I will do, but not tonight. Thanks for the info. 

Another thing I don't know the ohms of the speakers.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here are the specs for the 25watt Belcats. As far as I have seen they're all the same for all the 25watt acoustic models.

*Features*
25w RMS @ 1.0 THD into 8 ohm

Input : Channel 1 / Channel 2
*Speaker : 1 x 8" 8 Ω + 1 x 2.5" (Tweeter)*
Input Sensitivity : Normal 50mV F = 1KHz Volume and Tone Max
Noise : -40dB (Gain Max) -65dB (Gain Min)
Dimensions : W 463mm x H 375mm x D 260mm
Weight : 10.7kg
Hope it helps.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

May I ask what the symptom is?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

nonreverb said:


> May I ask what the symptom is?


It sounds like the speaker is over driven. My voice is sort of distorted and woolly as soon as there is any volume.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I didn't think there was anything special about the speakers themselves. It's the fact they are setup to not allow feedback from an electric.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

knight_yyz said:


> I didn't think there was anything special about the speakers themselves. It's the fact they are setup to not allow feedback from an electric.


I posted this earlier:

The acoustic guitar’s extremely broad frequency spectrum presents a special challenge to loudspeaker designers. Whereas the electric guitar sounds we have come to know and love are partly the product of speakers that are very poor by hi-fi standards, acoustic guitar amplifiers aim to reproduce the entire spectrum evenly.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

player99 said:


> the speaker has some numbers stamped on it but nothing identifiable


What kind of markings do you see?

What are the numbers?

Somebody here might recognize the codes.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

player99 said:


> It sounds like the speaker is over driven. My voice is sort of distorted and woolly as soon as there is any volume.


I dont know what you are expecting from a 25 watt amp going into an 8 " speaker and horn. Its obviously not a great PA system.
Try and make it sound good with your acoustic guitar. 
If that speaker is blown ( and I doubt that it is) just replace it with a good 8" 8 ohm speaker. Its not that complicated.
G.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

It may not be the speakers at all if you're hearing it out of both the tweeter and woofer.


----------

